# dovetail jigs



## asfestus (Oct 23, 2008)

Opinions on Leigh D4R vs new Porter Cable 24" omnijig system?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI asfestus

You may want to read the link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/9893-leigh-pc-omnijig.html


=========



asfestus said:


> Opinions on Leigh D4R vs new Porter Cable 24" omnijig system?


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Asfestus, I'm new also and was wonderint eh same thing Leigh D4R or 24" omnijig, and so after some research from what I've found omnijig is alot heavier it has the depth guages and is from what I've heard easier to set up exspecially for the half blind dovetails, my only draw back is that Leigh you can get more templates, hope this helps!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi

Leigh pretty much wins hands down with everyone, (well, almost everyone). 

I'm not trying to persuade anyone from not looking at either the Leigh or the Omni jig. But, consider other options that are available to you. 
If you're seriously looking into DT jigs, take a close look at the Katie jig or http://pricecutter.com/chestmate-dovetail-jig-kit/p/400-4125/


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I am curious why you think the Leigh would be better than the Omnijig? I don't have an opinion but I wonder why the Leigh would be better?

sb


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

I am curious why you would buy a product that ONLY DOSE ONE THING  and at the end of the day you can get better hand cut dovetails  just not in the time frame ..lol

I'm sorry I sound funny, Its just too easy tho to see what is better.. I cant wait to see you guys posting some of the nice jobs to come from you both! and to see what you both do choose in the long run.

Cheers..

ps: did you guys like the Incra ???


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi
> 
> Leigh pretty much wins hands down with everyone, (well, almost everyone).
> 
> I was also like SB wondering why the Leigh is better? Would you be able to tell us some of the ups and downs to it? and also what's your thoughts for getting your money's worth for a jig because when you look at the omnijig it looks alot heavier than the Leigh... Its so brutal choosing a jig!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

*The Leigh D4R - Still the Best*
The D4R is undoubtedly the most versatile dovetail jig on the market today. No other jig offers the incredible range of joinery options right out of the box and no other jig offers the amazing range of optional templates and attachments. With the D4R, professional joinery is within easy reach of the beginner and journeyman alike.
*Jig Body and Sidestops*
A rugged one-piece aluminum extrusion (CNC machined on top and front) is the base of the D4R. Sidestops, against which all boards are placed, are machined right from the jig body ensuring precise joint alignment every time. The top sidestops are undercut to allow easy routing of rabbeted drawer fronts without the need to offset the matching tail board.









*Speed Clamps and Clamp Bars*
Boards are held securely against the machined non-slip textured clamping surface by tough, fast acting cam-action speed clamps and aluminum clamp bars.









*Guide Finger Assembly and Scales*
The heart of the D4R is the infinitely adjustable guide finger assembly. The pins and tails of each joint can be arranged to give that elegant hand cut look, not possible with template jigs. You are always assured of a half pin at each edge of the joint regardless of board width. The finger assembly is easily adjusted using the precise easy-to-read scales at each end.









*Router Bits and Template Guides*
Leigh Dovetail Jigs are shipped with three superior strength 8mm shank router bits. Additional bits are available to suit any joint, large or small. See the Bit Selection Chart for complete router bit information. A router with a 1/2" or 8mm collet is required for use with the included 8mm shank bits. One 1/2" to 8mm collet reducer is included as standard equipment.
The D4R works with any router you own, and and requires just two sizes of template guides, 7/16" (included) and 5/8". Leigh has a comprehensive set of template guide adaptors for most major router brands. Please refer to the Template Guide Chart for information on your router.









*More Joinery Options*
Five optional templates expand the D4Rs capabilities to include finger joints with the F2 Template, Isoloc joints with three Isoloc Templates (six patterns) and multiple mortise and tenon joints with the M2 Attachment. No other dovetail jig does so much, so easily and so well.












*Features*


Infinitely adjustable guide fingers
Variably spaced through dovetails up to 1 1/4''
Variably spaced half-blind dovetails up to 1 1/2''
Sliding dovetails up to 1 1/2''
Machined textured clamping surface
Cam action clamps
Under cut side stops
Easy to read scales
 

*Standard Equipment*


1/2'' 8° dovetail bit
1/2'' 14° dovetail bit
5/16'' straight bit
1/2'' to 8mm collet reducer
7/16'' OD Template Guide
Cam action speed clamps
Sliding dovetail fence
Square drive screwdriver
5/64'' hex key
Fully illustrated User Guide
Instructional DVD
Half-blind bridge piece material
Leigh Wrench


The Omni jig
* Stabilizer bar for enhanced router control and chip-deflection.
* Single-hand clamping system for easy set-up.
* Includes 4 template guides and a dovetail bit
* Can be clamped or bolted directly onto work bench.
* Solid steel and alloy construction.
* Includes instructional video featuring Norm Abram.

The 16" Miniature Variable Finger Template allows you to cut mini variable-spaced through and half-blind joints. Ideal for smaller pieces like jewelry boxes. The template’s adjustable, split-finger design allows you to change both the position and width of the pins to accomodate your joint of choice. “Set & Forget” template alignment stops and router bit depth gauges combine to minimize test cuts and offer stellar repeatability. Accommodates stock up to 5/8" thick and 10" wide.

The 16" Variable Finger Template offers the same great features of the Mini-Variable Finger Template, and allows you to cut variable-spaced half-blind and through dovetails to beautifully replicate traditional hand-cut joints on decorative pieces. Accommodates stock up to 1-1/2" thick. 

The above gives you the listing as to each jig. You have more options available with the Leigh. You have to choose and decide which you prefer and what you intend on doing in the long run. If you're going to spend the $$$ why not just get it right the first time?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know if this means anything, but the last time I was at Rockler (180 miles from home) the guy working there said the Omnijig was really help sell Leighs. I asked him what he mean and it sounded like people looked at the Omnijig and then bought a Leigh. He was a Leigh fellow and has had one for many years.

It looks to me like Leigh copied many parts of the Leigh. I do think the fingers on the Omnijig look more solid.

Leigh really has been the king for a long time and probably with good reason.

I think if you bought the Omnijig and all the different parts you could have pretty serious money involved. But that is really the same with the Leigh.

I know of (have comunicated) with a well known author who is writing a book on dovetail jigs. He has tried them all, and offered to teach me how to hand cut them. He recommends the Leigh over the Omnijig.

Probably both very good jigs.

My 2 cents.

Sb


----------

